# Beautiful Cadillac Michigan



## MiGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Cadillac Michigan is a beautiful place to camp. Great state park, plus private campgrounds as well. Lake Cadillac and Lake Mitchell are great for swimming as well as fishing. Lots of places to eat right on the water. Plenty of  markets and RV dealers close for supplies. I would highly recomend this area of Michigan. :laugh:


----------



## 3magic (Jun 17, 2011)

RE: Beautiful Cadillac Michigan

The Cadillac" of Northwest-Lower Michigan, and one of Michigan's favorite year-round vacation destination areas.  During fall, winter, spring, or summer, Cadillac is the perfect choice for a family-fun vacation, week-end  vacation getaway, special event, meeting, retreat, or reunion.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: Beautiful Cadillac Michigan

Advertisement?  :question:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: Beautiful Cadillac Michigan

I say yes, it is...

You're getting good at this Ken.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: Beautiful Cadillac Michigan

it is beyond me why the moderator is allowing these freeloader to advertise on here. I think they should send them a bill for it, or delete them.JMHO


----------

